# netbeans Kann *.java dateien im Projects window nicht expand



## Davidads (10. Okt 2007)

Hi,
mein Problem ist, das ich seit einiger Zeit die *.java dateien im projects window nicht mehr expandieren kann.
Das heißt dieses kleine pluszeichen auf das man klicken kann und wodurch dann die unterkategorien wie
z.B. die bean pattern erscheinen, dieses pluszeichen ist verschwunden und ich habe keine ahnung wie ich diese funktion wieder herstellen kann.
Würde mich sehr über hilfe freuen,
David

Ps: ich benutze netbeans 6


----------



## *Hendrik (10. Okt 2007)

In der 6er Version scheint es nicht möglich zu sein. Zumindest habe ich in meiner Installation auch nicht die Möglichkeit die *.java zu expandieren. In der 5.5.1 allerdings schon.


----------



## Davidads (10. Okt 2007)

Wie kommt man denn dann zu diesen Bean Hilfsdialogen oder den anderen optionen auf die man vorher durch expandieren der *.java dateien zugriff hatte?
Oder meinst du ich sollte mir, weil die 6er version noch beta ist, die 5.5.1 nocheinmal herunterladen?

grüße und danke für die Antwort,
David


----------



## *Hendrik (10. Okt 2007)

Tja, das kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen. Ich selbst arbeite noch mit 5.5, habe die 6.0 mal getestet, aber die Version war mir manchmal zu langsam bzw. hing öfters mal. Aber Du musst schon selbst entscheiden, ob Du lieber die 6.0 verwendest. Einige Features davon könnte ich gut gebrauchen, aber ich warte lieber bis sie nicht mehr Beta ist.


----------

